# Best Oldschool Sub Amplifier



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking for bridged power at around 1300 rms. thanks


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Orion Xtreme 1200 or PPI A1200.
Kicker ZR1000 about 1500watts bridged.


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

PPI looks the nicest.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

PPI 2300AM
Orion HCCA 2100
Earthquake 2300
Hifonics Colossus
Just a few that immediately come to mind.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

One of the best beasts out there, the Phoenix Gold Tantrum 1200.1


----------



## aqlover (Jun 7, 2011)

Kicker ZR1000 FTW


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

HiFonics VIII Zeus
Crunch CR600
Rodek2300i 
Linear Power 8002SW
Audio Art 100HC
LA Sound Catalina Classic
PPI A1200
Autotek 7600


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

US Amps USA series


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll throw out a very under-appreciated amp that I heard absolutely pound 4 Kicker 15's back in the day...the Coustic AMP-560. 
Hard to find them in good condition but, definately a beast of an amp. One of the first "surfboard" amps too.


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Zapco studio 500,autotek 7600 bts,


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

looking for symmetry in the boards, my favorite is Audio Art 100HC.

like the Linear Power for the look of simplicity. do you think the build is "simple"?


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

not sure if all oldschool or rms per channel...

audio art 100HC (top pick)
Autotek AMX 200.2
linear power 8002sw
Crystal Audio CAD600.2T
PPI A404
Kicker SX100


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

best thread/forum for viewing oldschool amp guts? tried the DIYmobile post, but only every other picture showed on the page. caraudio forum has a decent post. tried amp guts, but want you to pay 5 bucks to view. 

want to see the internals. wish just had a really long page just to scroll through every amp.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

linear power 8002 or 4.1hv


----------



## CPPTG (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with the LP 8002sw. Not only will it give your subs all they want, the sound quality and control over the driver are outstanding.


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

would like to try the out and hear difference between

Audio Art ** mono **
ESX Q475.1 
Linear power 8002sw

really like how the ESX looks, have a feeling LP has something special with sound....a feeling


----------



## CPPTG (Feb 22, 2011)

wilkes5 said:


> would like to try the out and hear difference between
> 
> Audio Art ** mono **
> ESX Q475.1
> ...


I believe you will find that the ESX amp is a Zed Audio product. So, even though I don't have any experience with ESX, I'm sure its a quality amp. I've heard that the ESX brand is among the very best that Zed ever did, and he did quite a lot.

I just happen to be partial to LP. I've always had really good luck with them. From the sound quality to the service if you ever need it, they are my guys.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Audio Options said:


> linear power 8002 or 4.1hv


The linear power is only 800wrms and isnt even 2 ohm stable in mono.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Zed made Planet Audio Vector-D. I have one sitting in its box. Only used it for a few months ... if I remember it's spec sheet was like 1059 watts @ 2 ohms and is stable to half ohm.


----------



## CPPTG (Feb 22, 2011)

Richv72 said:


> The linear power is only 800wrms and isnt even 2 ohm stable in mono.


True, LP rates the 8002sw at 8 ohms, 12V, 800w x 1. That amp is capable of delivering right at 1250w x 1 at 14.4V. It's peak power, as just about all amps today are rated at, is even more.

I'm not sure I understand how not being 2 ohm stable is relevant. It will put out more than rated power at 8 ohms and hopefully we all know that SQ is better at 8 or 4 ohms than it is at 2 or 1, or half.

Anyway, just trying to help the gentleman on his search.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

CPPTG said:


> I believe you will find that the ESX amp is a Zed Audio product. So, even though I don't have any experience with ESX, I'm sure its a quality amp. I've heard that the ESX brand is among the very best that Zed ever did, and he did quite a lot.
> 
> I just happen to be partial to LP. I've always had really good luck with them. From the sound quality to the service if you ever need it, they are my guys.


ESX Q series is Zed. The Q475 is a great amp and will do around 1100 watts at 2 ohms.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

wilkes5 said:


> best thread/forum for viewing oldschool amp guts? tried the DIYmobile post, but only every other picture showed on the page. caraudio forum has a decent post. tried amp guts, but want you to pay 5 bucks to view.
> 
> want to see the internals. wish just had a really long page just to scroll through every amp.


Not sure why Ampguts wanted $5 to veiw??? us the same name and login as here and log in.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

CPPTG said:


> True, LP rates the 8002sw at 8 ohms, 12V, 800w x 1. That amp is capable of delivering right at 1250w x 1 at 14.4V. It's peak power, as just about all amps today are rated at, is even more.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how not being 2 ohm stable is relevant. It will put out more than rated power at 8 ohms and hopefully we all know that SQ is better at 8 or 4 ohms than it is at 2 or 1, or half.
> 
> Anyway, just trying to help the gentleman on his search.


Its relevant when the amp puts out 800 watts at 4ohms, that means you wont get any more out of it because you cant drop the ohm load. If you say its 50% under rated though, maybe it is. 
As far as the ops question is concerned though, what do you consider old school? Hifonics VII and VIII collosus were awesome class ab amps back in the 80's like 1200-1800 wrms bridged. Phoenix gold had some nice ms2250 amps that were under rated at 1k watts at like 1 ohm in late 90's-2000's.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe the attached test from a 1991 CA&E test will answer some questions...


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

ou812 said:


> Not sure why Ampguts wanted $5 to veiw??? us the same name and login as here and log in.


was unaware diymobile login could work...thanks a ton


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

ou812 said:


> Not sure why Ampguts wanted $5 to veiw??? us the same name and login as here and log in.


same login didn't work...


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Zed made Planet Audio Vector-D. I have one sitting in its box. Only used it for a few months ... if I remember it's spec sheet was like 1059 watts @ 2 ohms and is stable to half ohm.


where to find a pic of the internals, or mabye you have one?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Richv72 said:


> The linear power is only 800wrms and isnt even 2 ohm stable in mono.


But if he runs it at 8 Ohms mono hell have more than enough power for a pair of 300Ls and a crap ton of headroom.


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

already bought some DIY amp boards.
each board is 280rms x 1 chn at 1 ohm. was hoping to stack 6 boards together for 1680rms. 

however, if the amp fall through, definitly look at the 8002sw or an OS ESX. uneasy feeling with 8002sw, hope it's just me and for the amp to have good soul.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Just don't mod the 8002sw, because there is only one mod and even a child could do, that's what i was told when i had my 8002sw "modified". So i find it very funny to see Ebay auctions starting "fully modified" when Ray himself told me there is only one mod to it.

Was he lying to me....maybe, if he wasn't then the mod is not going to improve anything at all. Only fixes a weak point in the design.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Orion HCCA 2100 or a US Amp VLX 200/400 are great sub amps or even older is the US Amps HC-200


----------



## CPPTG (Feb 22, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> Maybe the attached test from a 1991 CA&E test will answer some questions...


Very nice read. Thanks for digging that up. Brings back some good memories.


----------



## CPPTG (Feb 22, 2011)

wilkes5 said:


> already bought some DIY amp boards.
> each board is 280rms x 1 chn at 1 ohm. was hoping to stack 6 boards together for 1680rms.
> 
> however, if the amp fall through, definitly look at the 8002sw or an OS ESX. uneasy feeling with 8002sw, hope it's just me and for the amp to have good soul.


Any luck with your amp? Just curious on how the project is going.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

wilkes5 said:


> same login didn't work...


Use the contact link over there and ask them why. It should let you login the same as you do here. same owner.


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

CPPTG said:


> Any luck with your amp? Just curious on how the project is going.


hasn't arrived in the mail yet. it might take some thought/time soldeing everything, then planing how to power wire/ground wire/remote in a metal box (cooking pan) to house everything. jk, gonna talk to a local machinest to fabricate a piece of sheet metal, mabye then paint it with some organic paint. was hoping to find a piece of glass to use as the top to try and make look good. be good?


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

MCLSOUND said:


> Orion HCCA 2100 or a US Amp VLX 200/400 are great sub amps or even older is the US Amps HC-200


yea dude, nice. florida native and us amps seems attactive to me for such, however hate the color red and it's all over the insides. it just sends me awall to know the company now is based in China, THE RED SIDE. seems like 
alos, is seems like an upgraded electrical is needed for such? 

was hoping to find an all in one solution like the US amps USA-5600X. but, doesn't seem like old school 5 channels have the power to run 2 subs, midbass, midrange + coaxe. bought an new mmats 6150d, but was afraid the sub channel didn't have enough power to run two newer SQ subwoofers. plus was upset all internals are from China. sold it at a loss, but maybe it's for the best like such, if the comany would offer workers in China a nice SAFE job with good pay, it might swing some republican votes.

again, a little hasitant going with anything because of were the internals are sourced. LP is not exception with T0-3 transistors Mexico, and not knowing were everything else comes from, mabye hell?


----------

